# Seeking: Bach's Brandenburg Concertos..



## katherinetx

Hello I am new to this forum. I do not have a classical music background. Growing up I was more "into" opera. Now lately the classical "bug" has bit me. I was wondering if I could get some recommendations here. What I am looking for is your favorite recording of Bach's Brandenburg Concertos. When I go to Amazon I am completely overwhelmed. I have ordered music before ..price seemed good..then I would get the CD and it would be a really not be what I would call a good version. Please Help...I am all ears..
Also if there is another website specifically for purchasing Classical Music other than Amazon..I am interested as well. Thank you


----------



## jhar26

The English Concert and Trevor Pinnock (Archiv) is great if you like period instruments - which most fans of this music do. If you prefer modern instruments you'd enjoy The English Chamber Orchestra and Raymond Leppard (Philips). There are a zillion recordings of the Brandenburg Concertos though, so I'm sure there are quite a few others that are great as well.

PS: Welcome to the forum.


----------



## katherinetx

Thank you jhar26  I will check it out. I am open to any recordings. Perhaps the period instruments might make it sound more like it would have been during Bach's lifetime?
Thank you for taking the time to respond.


----------



## jhar26

katherinetx said:


> Thank you jhar26  Perhaps the period instruments might make it sound more like it would have been during Bach's lifetime?


Probably. The instruments are similar anyway.


----------



## Kuhlau

Either of Pinnock's sets would make an excellent choice - the man has a way with this music that I just don't hear in others' interpretations. The most recent Pinnock outing has received much praise, so I'd start with this one:










When funds (which they might at present, who knows?), get the earlier set with the English Concert:










FK


----------



## katherinetx

Kuhlau and Jhar26- Thank you for your feedback. I ended going with The English Concert Trevor Pinnock (the 2nd one pictured in Kulau's post). I ended up downloading it from Itunes. Wow is all I can say....very very pretty. Today was a rainy overcast day here in Dallas...it made it all the more pleasant.
Thank you!!


----------



## Kuhlau

You chose well, Katherine. Those earlier Pinnock recordings are the only ones I reach for these days. Stunning performances, all of them. 

FK


----------



## Atabey

May i suggest Neville Marriner and Academy of St Martin In The Fields for modern instruments?


----------



## SPR

OK... im going to reveal a little personal hangup I have. I'm sorry I cant help it. 

Brandenburg 2 is one of my *absolute* favorites. The 3rd movement in particular I find simply intoxicating. Its so good its almost sexually arousing. (sorry) However, I find that about 1/2 of the versions I own, the trumpet player plays a tremolo on the final note note and it makes me crazy.

full score here:
http://imslp.info/files/imglnks/usimg/5/5d/IMSLP02040-BWV1047.pdf

This has been bugging me.

However, being a complete neophyte and knowing no better - I suddenly find out that ornamantation is not only common around this time, but *expected*, is that correct? If so, I will be thrilled and delighted that I no longer have any reason to be uptight and distrought about it. If not, I will continue to be a humorless prig and grumpily browbeat my CD player whenever this occurs. Can anyone offer me a little help here?

....back to the point at hand...

One of my favorite versions is the one I fell in love with by the 'Ravinia Orchestra' - perhaps unavoidably the first version I can remember hearing. Marriner & ASMITF is very good too - perhaps my second favorite. I have 2 different Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment - one I find mediocre, and the other I find good. Unfortunately - I think for me its sometimes simply a matter which one happens to ring true once the requirement of exceptional production quality is satisfied.

p.s. Try versions by Wendy Carlos (Switched on Bach / Switched on Brandenburg etc) for some quite interesting experiments with this via MOOG synthesizer that have nothing in common with classical music besides the sublime score that feeds it.


----------

